# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Удалите, пожалуйста мой профиль

## Тигран

Уважаемый администратор форума!

Пожалуйста, удалите мой профиль с этого сайта.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Удалил.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Удалил.


Пожалуйста, удалите и мой профиль, прошу вас уже не в первый раз. Этим вы мне очень поможете  :namaste:

----------


## Yudzhesh

> Пожалуйста, удалите и мой профиль, прошу вас уже не в первый раз. Этим вы мне очень поможете


Матаджи, я бы на месте администраторов забанил бы того, кто так грубо Вам написал. Мы все несовершенны, простите нас.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В 2014 году мне был дан ответ, что профиль невозможно удалить http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...676#post141676
Автоматически через год он тоже не удаляется.

----------


## Андрон

Не удаляйте, пожалуйста, профиль! Kasturika d.d., Вы нам очень нужны!
Проявите к нам милость и сострадание, останьтесь на форуме!
Вы тут - одна из самых опытных и уважаемых преданных!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кто-то из возмущенных жаловался администрации на оскорбительный пост в адрес матаджи, на треугольничек под постом нажимали ? Лакшмана Праны д. в этой теме не было с 10 января.

----------


## Yudzhesh

> Кто-то из возмущенных жаловался администрации на оскорбительный пост в адрес матаджи, на кнопочку нажимали ? Лакшмана Праны д. в этой теме не было с 10 января.


Я не нажимал. В этом наша вина. Но я думаю что нажимание кнопочек тут дело не обойдется. В обществе где не защищаются женщины, дети, старики и коровы не может быть счастья. Мы мужчины так деградировали, что не только не защищаем, но сами являемся агрессорами. Я обещаю впредь когда увижу малейшее оскорбление женщины не оставлять это без решения.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вайшнавы, примите мои поклоны, и спасибо за вашу заботу   :namaste:  Оскорблений в мой адрес я честно не видела, все хорошо, просто слишком много времени провожу на форуме и всегда трудно удержаться от споров и дискуссий. Поэтому и просила уже несколько раз удалить меня )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Зачем же "впредь"  - можно и сейчас  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post178889

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вайшнавы, примите мои поклоны, и спасибо за вашу заботу   Оскорблений в мой адрес я честно не видела, все хорошо, просто слишком много времени провожу на форуме и всегда трудно удержаться от споров и дискуссий. Поэтому и просила уже несколько раз удалить меня )


Понимаю. Но чисто технически это же делают без проблем - как в начале этой темы. При этом все ценные посты останутся. Варган тоже ушел. Из-за анонимов у открытых преданных слишком мало шансов со вкусом пообщаться. Но я предлагаю идти другим путем: игнорировать их сообщения как таковые. У меня, например, большущий список игнора и стало очень просто беречь время.

----------


## Yudzhesh

> Зачем же "впредь"  - можно и сейчас  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post178889


Да, сразу же написал, конечно.
Но странно, что нет постоянного мониторинга со стороны администрации.

А то что матаджи говорит что она не заметила этого, это безусловно не так.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Пожалуйста, удалите и мой профиль, прошу вас уже не в первый раз. Этим вы мне очень поможете


А вот и не удалю.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

:smilies: )))

----------


## Александр 2

> Вайшнавы, примите мои поклоны, и спасибо за вашу заботу   Оскорблений в мой адрес я честно не видела, все хорошо, просто слишком много времени провожу на форуме и всегда трудно удержаться от споров и дискуссий. Поэтому и просила уже несколько раз удалить меня )


А что советует вам Ваш Учитель?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А что советует вам Ваш Учитель?


У человека обычно много учителей, кого вы имеете ввиду? Если дикша-гуру, то это неосуществимо - задавать ему вопросы, тем более по данной теме )

----------


## Александр 2

> У человека обычно много учителей, кого вы имеете ввиду? Если дикша-гуру, то это неосуществимо - задавать ему вопросы, тем более по данной теме )


Избавтесь от интернета на какоето время, подарите себе каникулы или другое служение.
Честно говоря, меня тоже заманивает наш форум. Я в своей подписи написал что меня не будет столько-то времени. Отдохнул,моему телу полегчало.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо за добрый совет! Обязательно воспользуюсь :-)

----------


## Александр К

Удалите, конечная станция. Местных авторитетов не признаю )

Ни с чем не согласен .. )

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Прошу также удалить свой профиль. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Прошу также удалить свой профиль. Заранее спасибо.


Удалил.

----------


## Амира

Прошу удалить мой профиль.

----------


## Амира

Очень прошу, пожалуйста, удалите мой профиль.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Прошу удалить мой профиль. Не вижу никакого смысла находится на этом форуме.

----------

